# Remedies for hair loss/hair thinning



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone know any remedies for hair loss or hair thinning?
Thank you!


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

There are many causes for hair loss in females. Some of them are caused by ongoing stressful events, others by age and hormonal changes in your body.

While I understand that, as a woman, the loss of hair is a very concerning matter, seeing a dermatologist would be a better idea for a proprer treatment. I don't want to let you down, but that's the proper procedure if you are seeking to solve this problem.

Good luck.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Herp said:


> While I understand that, as a woman, the loss of hair is a very concerning matter


I take it you've not met many middle-aged men, then?


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I take it you've not met many middle-aged men, then?


Of course it is also important for men,  I'm saying that because the OP was a woman. 

Heck, look at Bruce Willis. Not a single hair in his head and he can still look awesome. Now, a bald woman has to be a really bold (No pun intended) to wear it proudly. The long hair is one of the main feminine traits in our society.

All I meant is that I understand her concerns about losing hair, for the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Yoga does wonders.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Hyaluronic Acid 
Amazon.com: Source Naturals Hyaluronic Acid 100mg, 60 Tablets: Health & Personal Care

and a diet high in biotin (eggs) helped me with hair regrowth. You might also want to consider buying an inexpensive low-light laser therapy that has at least 20 red laser bulbs. Do small treatments during the week. You can buy on e-bay or there are useful DIYs on the net (I'd buy a ghetto home made one from ebay- works great!) Combine HA with collagen elastic supplements for a more potentiating effect. (I re-grew my hair focusing on diet and results- inside/out). Works wonders!








Edit:If you purchase HA, stop dosage when baby follicles multiply. You don't want to rely on these supplements for too long (your body gets used to it and you want to mostly eat healthy anyway). You can infrequently take pills thereon after for maintenance if you wish.


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

Amaterasu said:


> Yoga does wonders.


Really? How do you know this? What particular type of yoga? And how would that work.... any more info would be appreciated!


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

strawberryLola said:


> Hyaluronic Acid
> Amazon.com: Source Naturals Hyaluronic Acid 100mg, 60 Tablets: Health & Personal Care
> 
> and a diet high in biotin (eggs) helped me with hair regrowth. You might also want to consider buying an inexpensive low-light laser therapy that has at least 20 red laser bulbs. Do small treatments during the week. You can buy on e-bay or there are useful DIYs on the net (I'd buy a ghetto home made one from ebay- works great!) Combine HA with collagen elastic supplements for a more potentiating effect. (I re-grew my hair focusing on diet and results- inside/out). Works wonders!
> ...


Thanks for the info! Yeah i've heard that biotine is good. I like the idea of using natural remedies. Dyou know anything about the impact of zinc? I read that zinc was supposed to promote hair growth...


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

wsmf said:


> Really? How do you know this? What particular type of yoga? And how would that work.... any more info would be appreciated!


I'll PM you.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I've heard that coconut oil promotes hair growth.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

> Thanks for the info! Yeah i've heard that biotine is good. I like the idea of using natural remedies. Dyou know anything about the impact of zinc? I read that zinc was supposed to promote hair growth...


I haven't heard of zinc. 

I have heard that folic acid helps (which is especially needed for pregnancy). What I did (not planning to have kids anytime soon) was to take prenatal vitamins that have DHA in it. DHA from fish oil helps.

A combination of the above:
HA+callogen elastin
Prenatal multivitamins (with folic acid) or B vitamin supplements that have folic acid
Fish oil (fish oil for skin, hair, strong nails + eye health)

... really helped me. I dyed my hair a few times and went through tremendous stress and loss a hair around my frontal and crown area. It was devastating. Doing the supplements worked within a month.

Laser light therapy you can skip if the supplements don't kick in within 3 months. I did this prior to supplements. This route made perfect sense for me, since topical ingredients (such as Rogain and Nioxin) cause you to depend on these products and once you stop using them it halts the hair growth and you will lose the hair in regrown areas. I find that supplementing is more effective because re-growth starts with promoting a healthy inner system of the body. Outer environmental issues can be counterbalanced with having a strong inner-health with what we eat.

HA defnitely has helped me with other things such as backaches and made my skin feel soo smooth. I've even applied it topically to my scalp and it helps. I also heard that doing a caffeine scrub to the scalp helps with reducing the DHT and promotes hair growth as well as using essential herbs/oils. Rubbing vitamin c crystals onto the scalp helps to rejouvenate healthy skin production of the scalp just as it does on other parts of the body. 

I'm all about holistic alternatives. Key thing is to get blood flow going to the scalp while eating and supplementing with foods that will nourish conditions to promote growth again, reducing toxins. Lastly, I changed my shower head with a filter head (osmosis) that elimnates the chlorine and other toxic chemicals in the water that was a part of my hair thinning. City water (depending on where you live) can also be quite harmful (especially for baby hair that's growing). Use filtered water that's not too hot for a while. Hope this helps. Did lots of research and was very pleased with my results. Reduced cost by a fraction of what people pay for with topicals and expensive dermatological treatments.


----------



## jessaywhat (Sep 10, 2011)

have you thought about getting fake hair? my hair is really short and while i've been waiting to grow it out i bought a wig. at first i was kind of nervous about wearing it and what people would think but now i wear mine to work sometimes and a few of my coworkers we're actually thinking about getting ones for themselves! they're fun if you like to change up your look, and you can buy fake ones that are very affordable and cute for around $25-35.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

I have no idea if this works, but it can't hurt to try.
The theory is, if you exercise the scalp muscle, you get more bloodflow to the region and the increased bloodflow carries away the hair loss causing substances.

Read the posts in these forums:

Scalp Exercises


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

You're a woman, so I really doubt it is a case of alopecia (male baldness), in which there's very little you could do.
Hair loss for women is definitely treatable, and very often it's a result of prolonged periods of stress or other external factors, like medical treatment or something like that.

You should go see a dermatologist or a trichologist asap.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Alopecia is not male baldness, specifically. Women also suffer from alopecia.Sometimes, they lose entire patches of hair.


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks all for the suggestions, the easier ones i'll try straight away like the head/scalp massage, and it makes sense that it would work. The chemical ones i'll have to research over a bit, but i'm definitely into the benefits of fish oils. I don't have alopecia or anything, not that i know of.... my hair just falls out quicker than it used to and it has thinned over the years for about 4 years. I'm really not into wearing wigs, no offence, i just don't like the idea of artificial attachments, i hardly ever even wear earrings or nail varnish, so the same preference applies to wigs and the like. anyways thanks for the advice! =)


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

I take both Hyaluronic Acid (100 mg) capsule per day and also MSM ( Methylsulphonylmethane ) 1/2 teaspoon twice a day but I don't take them for hair growth. As a male that has kept a smooth shaved scalp for many years I'm completely content having a smooth head. I don't know what concrete advice to offer a female with hair loss but when I started taking MSM I noticed my body hair grew faster as well as my head hair. A lot of women take MSM for their hair,skin, and nails. You can find plenty of reviews about it on Amazon.

(MSM, methylsulfonylmethane (METH-əl-sul-FON-il-METH-ane) provides sulfur, a vital building block of joints, cartilage, skin, hair and nails, and methyl groups, which support many vital biochemical processes in the body, including energy production. MSM is a naturally-occurring nutrient found in small amounts of many foods. As a dietary supplement, MSM is synthesized. When made correctly, it is identical to that found in nature.)

It will definitely speed up hair growth for what you already have. I've taken 3 different brands and the most effective I've used is NOW brand MSM powder in the 1 lb. size. Both of those supplements have exceeded my expectations in decreasing joint stiffness from exercise (the reason I take them ). My scalp and facial hair grows almost twice as fast compared to before I started taking MSM. 

I order NOW brand MSM from Amazon and Good N' Natural brand Hyaluronic Acid from Lucky Vitamin. 

They are both great supplements with a multitude of benefits for hair,skin,nails, and especially strengthening joints and cartilage.


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

Werewolfen said:


> I take both Hyaluronic Acid (100 mg) capsule per day and also MSM ( Methylsulphonylmethane ) 1/2 teaspoon twice a day but I don't take them for hair growth. As a male that has kept a smooth shaved scalp for many years I'm completely content having a smooth head. I don't know what concrete advice to offer a female with hair loss but when I started taking MSM I noticed my body hair grew faster as well as my head hair. A lot of women take MSM for their hair,skin, and nails. You can find plenty of reviews about it on Amazon.
> 
> (MSM, methylsulfonylmethane (METH-əl-sul-FON-il-METH-ane) provides sulfur, a vital building block of joints, cartilage, skin, hair and nails, and methyl groups, which support many vital biochemical processes in the body, including energy production. MSM is a naturally-occurring nutrient found in small amounts of many foods. As a dietary supplement, MSM is synthesized. When made correctly, it is identical to that found in nature.)
> 
> ...


That's very interesting, I certainly hadn't heard of those products till now. I'll definitely look into. Thanks


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

I just want to add that MSM for some people can cause gas. Even on the bottle of my NOW brand MSM it says > 

( Suggested Usage: As a dietary supplement ,take 1/2 teaspoon 1 to 2 times daily in juice or other liquid.If intestinal gas occurs,reduce dosage. )

I take mine in 1/4 teaspoon scoops 3 times a day. If I take a 1/2 teaspoon it will cause cramping and room-clearing situations. You can counter the gas with Beano and that works. Whatever the case, if you do take it and stick with , you will be getting haircuts and trimming your finger and toe nails more frequently.


----------



## Little Egg (Dec 26, 2010)

Please do not try laser hair treatments. It does seem to work at first but it will plateau and eventually it will stop working for you.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

If you rub coconut oil into your hair a least twice every week, sleep with it and then wash it off the next morning with shampoo and conditioner as usual, not only will you see your hair growing faster but it will also become softer because the oil acts like a deep conditioner.
Also, try to take a Vitamin A/E supplement. Here we get them as cod liver oil supplements. 
They have helped me with my hair, which is thick and black and grows at the speed of light.

PS Too much conditioning might make your hair fall even worse.


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

Werewolfen said:


> I just want to add that MSM for some people can cause gas. Even on the bottle of my NOW brand MSM it says >
> 
> ( Suggested Usage: As a dietary supplement ,take 1/2 teaspoon 1 to 2 times daily in juice or other liquid.If intestinal gas occurs,reduce dosage. )
> 
> I take mine in 1/4 teaspoon scoops 3 times a day. If I take a 1/2 teaspoon it will cause cramping and room-clearing situations. You can counter the gas with Beano and that works. Whatever the case, if you do take it and stick with , you will be getting haircuts and trimming your finger and toe nails more frequently.


Haa good to know!! thanks for the info


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

milti girl said:


> If you rub coconut oil into your hair a least twice every week, sleep with it and then wash it off the next morning with shampoo and conditioner as usual, not only will you see your hair growing faster but it will also become softer because the oil acts like a deep conditioner.
> Also, try to take a Vitamin A/E supplement. Here we get them as cod liver oil supplements.
> They have helped me with my hair, which is thick and black and grows at the speed of light.
> 
> PS Too much conditioning might make your hair fall even worse.


Thanks milti girl! i have been wanting to try this recently actually, i'll try get my hands on some coconut as soon as i can! thanks


----------

